# Ist ein BMX-Radl was fuer ein Kind ...



## nightwolf (12. März 2006)

Also, wo fang ich an 
Meine Tochter (5) ist bei ihrem 16er Kinderradl jetzt langsam am Ende der Fahnenstange. Ich ueberleg mir, was wir ihr als naechstes anschaffen. Bin ein bissl am Ueberlegen, ob nicht ein BMX geeignet waere, damit koennte sie evtl. jetzt ganz normal 'fahren' (z. B. zusammen mit mir im Wald, ich mit dem MTB ...) und spaeter ... ja, keine Ahnung, es gibt da noch (z. Zt. zwei ) kleinere Cousins ... oder sie verwendet es dann 'bestimmungsgemaess' oder wir verkaufen es oder oder oder.

Hier habe ich ein BMX-Radl gefunden, das IMHO recht gut aussieht, zumindest faellt es nach meiner Beurteilung nicht in die Kategorie EBay-/ Baumarkt-Murks, das diesbezuegliche FAQ-Posting ganz oben hab ich gelesen ..  - Also, falls einer meint, das sei doch nix, ruhig melden, ich lern gerne dazu  

So, naja, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf Input ... 

LG ... Wolfi 

P.S.: Also, selber schrauben kann ich, das nur nebenbei als Info  - Hab ich vier Jahre lang als Job gemacht ...


----------



## Hertener (12. März 2006)

Zum "normal fahren" langt's. Faxen wird Deine Tochter keine damit machen, dafür ist das Rad für ihr Alter zu groß und zu schwer. Dafür gibt's die kleineren Varianten: klick 
Wichtig wäre noch ein möglichst kurzes Oberrohr, je nach Größe. Sonst sitzt sie drauf, wie das Äffchen auf'm Schleifstein. 

HTH

Dominik *fahrradfahrengehend*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (12. März 2006)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> (...) Dominik *fahrradfahrengehend*


Danke erstmal  
Von letzterem komme ich grade zurueck, nur eine kurze Runde durch den Wald, volle Anstrengung fuer 14 km/h wg. durchgefrorenem harschigen Schnee.
Und Fuesse eingefroren wg. keine Winterschuhe da ...


----------



## billi (12. März 2006)

ich denke das ein bmx nicht das richtige ist wenn deine tochter mit dir im wald fahren will , denn immerhin hat ein bmx keine gangschaltung und dann kanns bei ner kleinen steigung schon nicht mehr so viel spass machen wies sollte


----------



## nightwolf (12. März 2006)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> (...) denn immerhin hat ein bmx keine gangschaltung  (...)


Das ist natuerlich ein bedenkenswerter Punkt, allerdings koennten wir ggf. in den flacheren Abschnitten unseres Heimatwaldes bleiben. Naechstes Thema ist, dass so ein Kind auch erst mal lernen muss, mit einer Schaltung umzugehen ....  
Wir haben so einen Nachlaeufer, den wollte ich eigentlich ohne Schaltung, wg. Bestellunklarheiten kam dann einer mit Fuenfgang-Gripshift ... ich weiss nicht ob sie damit sinnvoll umgehen kann


----------



## billi (12. März 2006)

kinder sind nicht dumm , die lernen sowas schnell


----------



## Hertener (12. März 2006)

> ... ich weiss nicht ob sie damit sinnvoll umgehen kann


Kann man alles lernen. Und bei Kindern ist es doch am einfachsten. Deine Tochter wird schon recht schnell merken, was sie machen muss, damit's trampeln einfacher ist. Einzige 'Gefahr' aus meiner Sicht: Aus Bequemlichkeit immer im niedrigsten Gang fahren. Ich war schon etwas älter, als ich mein erstes Fahrrad mit Gangschaltung bekam. Einer 3-Gang. Da bin ich fast ausschließlich im 2. und 3. Gang gefahren. Das habe ich auch bis heute so bei behalten. Egal ob 5 oder 7-Gang. Ich fahre meist im 3. oder 4. Gang. Wenn ich mal richtig Speed machen möchte schalte ich hoch, doch das ist selten. IMHO ist eine Gangschaltung schon eine feine Sache, gerade in 'extremen' Situationen; für den sportlich ambitionierten Fahrer jedoch viel mehr wert als für Otto-Normal-Cruiser. 

Dominik *noch-den-Keller-aufräumend*


----------



## lelebebbel (13. März 2006)

Normale BMX haben viel zu lange Oberrohre (20 Zoll = 51cm!!), zudem ein reichlich hohes Tretlager. Und natürlich ~175mm lange und sehr breite Kurbeln, ebenfalls viel zu viel.
Ausserdem sind die Räder SCHWER. Das Ebay Teil da wiegt sicher seine 15 Kilo, und auch ein Markenrad in der Einsteigerklasse ist nicht viel leichter. Es soll ja einen 80 Kilo Fahrer aushalten, der damit durch die Luft segelt.
Rechne das mal aufs Körpergewicht deines Kindes um...

Die Rahmen sehen zwar rein von der Rahmenhöhe klein aus, haben aber mit einem Rahmen "normaler" Geometrie in vergleichbarer Rahmenhöhe nichts gemeinsam.

Such lieber ein "normales" Kinder-MTB - auch wenn das nicht leicht ist. Oder, wenn es denn wirklich ein BMX sein soll, dann ein Kinder BMX mit angepasster Geometrie.


----------



## wookie (13. März 2006)

Also ich hätt auch gern ein BMX für meien Kleinen gekauft. Immerhin hat Pappa dann ne Ausrede was neues zu kaufen, wenns später der Kleine auch fahren darf ;-)

Normal-BMXe sind aber für kleine Kinder noch nix.  Dann doch eher sowas hier für Kinder:


----------



## billi (13. März 2006)

ich würde mein kind in 1000000 jahren nicht mit soeinem höllengerät fahren lassen 
ich würde für mein kind eher ein 18" kinder bmx holen 
das zeug was es auf ebay und im baumarkt giebt ist für mich kein bmx , sondern 100% schrott


----------



## Nasenbärli (13. März 2006)

Wenns nen BMX sein muss würd ich vorschlagen nen Race BMX zu nehmen, sind wenigstens leicht gibts natürlich auch für Kinder. Soweit ich weiss sind hier nur einzelne Parts aber die haben auch komplett BMX.
Sers  
http://www.bmx-shop.de/index_shop_ie.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (13. März 2006)

Turbogeil, ein Scott Nitrous für Kids:

http://www.bikx.de/scott-nitrous-2006-p-1411.html?osCsid=8812e5506fa2882a533ad0c7d63060ee

Hat sogar ne Disc-Aufnahme, dann noch ne 210er Scheibe drauf *lol*

Ich möcht wieder klein sein


----------



## GT-Oldschool (21. März 2006)

Hi!

Das Ursprüngliche am BMX ist ja das "Racen" ( Das hört sich Kacke an, ich weiß) Es gibt absolut edle "Minis". Das sind Race-Bikes, wie Du sie Beispielsweise bei GT oder Redline findest, mit einer speziellen Geometrie.
Für einen Junge aus der Nachbarschaft (5 Jahre) habe ich letztes Jahr ein Bike von SE-Racing (16") von der Worlds in Köln mitgebracht: Passt! Er baut sich sogar schon Rampen... 

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## wookie (22. März 2006)

Gibt es einen Link zu so einem "Race-BMX"? Die Sufu findet nix für mich :-(


----------

